# how to add users



## siegfried01 (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm running virtual box 4.0.4 on windows 7/64bits to install FreeBSD 8.1/64bits. Using /usr/sbin/sysinstall I defined a password for root and added a user "siegfried". I cannot log in using siegfried. When I log in using root it does not ask for a password.

Hmmm... I thought: how about running adduser? adduser tells me that user siegfried already exists.

[cmd=]passwd siegfried[/cmd] says 
	
	



```
no such users
```

[cmd=]sudo -u siegfried[/cmd] says 
	
	



```
no such user
```

At one time I had a siegfried account that I could log in with. I had to reinstall for some reason and did the same procedure with /usr/sbin/sysinstall but now having reinstalled several times it does not work.

Thanks!
siegfried


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 4, 2011)

```
rmuser
```
 and then run again 
	
	



```
adduser
```
?


----------



## rusty (Mar 4, 2011)

Check out the FreeBSD Handbook


----------



## mix_room (Mar 4, 2011)

Are you starting into single-user mode for some reason? Doing anything peculiar during boot?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 4, 2011)

mix_room said:
			
		

> Are you starting into single-user mode for some reason?


Even in single user mode all the user accounts are available. "Single user" doesn't mean there's only one user, it means there's nothing running that handles multiple users being able to log in simultaneously.


----------

